# The Cockapoo Owners Club Training section



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have just updated our training section. Anne Rogers a ADPT trainer and behaviour consultant has kindly written an article about Separation issues and I have written about my experience with Daisy. 

Although alot of you have followed my experience with Daisy's issues we thought it would be useful for new owners and new members of the forums. We hope you enjoy it and we are looking forward to more articles and advice from Anne in the future. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_traininng_home.html


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes we are very pleased to have Anne as part of our team


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

well done xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done guys looking fab!!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Useful info  well done ... 

I will be having a read of Anne's website ... so thank you  

http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/


----------

